# Doggy day care for 4 month old puppy: good or bad idea?



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

I haven't posted here in a while and I feel bad coming back with just a question so let me first start by saying that Clio, our PWD puppy is doing great, she's pretty much potty trained, doing great in puppy class and generally happy and healty (although she's teething right now and in some discomfort because of it)

Now here's my question: now that she's fully immunized I'm thinking of enrolling her in doggy daycare 2 half days a week. I'm thinking it would be great for socialization and give my wife and I a break. I am, however, a little worried that it might be 'too much too soon'. 

Does anyone have experience with daycare for such a young pup?

Almost forgot, the daycare is small, half a dozen dogs at a time, and comes highly recommended.


----------



## Conard10 (Sep 25, 2010)

The place we took our lab pup, Rudy, to for puppy preschool also has doggie daycare. Just like you, we only wanted to take our pup to daycare for a couple 1/2 days a week for socialization and to get some of the puppy energy out! So we talked to our trainer (who runs the daycare) and she said that it would be fine for Rudy to go to daycare at 4 months once she completed her vaccination. She said that she would keep a close eye on her and slowly introduce her to the other dogs so she wasn't overwhelmed.

It's a small facility and only a few dogs attend (like 5-8). First day we went, she quickly put most of the dogs in crates so Rudy was only introduced to a couple dogs at a time. 

Personally, I think it would be fine. Just discuss your concerns with the person who runs the daycare. I think it all depends on the facility and how much you "trust" the folks in charge.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I also don't have a problem with the concept of doggy daycare for a 4 mos pup. However, I recommend that you make some surprise inspections before you drop off your pup, and afterwards, to make sure that their methods jibe with your desires and expectations.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think daycare is great for puppies. We started taking Camaro at 13 weeks and it really helped with training and socialization. We took him 5 days a week, until he was old enough and trusted to be home while we were at work. We now take him once every couple of weeks to play and burn off some of that extra energy. We are lucky to be close to a wonderful facility ran and operated by great people. As long as you are comfortable with the place you choose to take him and the people there, I don't see a problem. IMO, it's really good for them. They get to be around people and play with other dogs, instead of being home alone. (Which was the alternative for us)


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't do it unless I throughly knew and trusted the daycare provider. i think it would be easy for the puppy to get socialized in the wrong way. it would have to be a small situation, like 5 other compatable dogs. With a dog trainer I highly respect. I did puppy socialization classes. They were super and you got homework to do... ie the treasure hunt... a list of like 100 things to go find and introduce your puppy to (in a positive fashion)... man with a hat, lady with a stroller, kid on a bike, man with an umbrella, man with a beard, noisy trucks and etc and etc.


----------

